# Baby Teeth Question



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Who had baby teeth pulled? Age? Outcome?

Who let the adult teeth come in along with the baby teeth? Age? Outcome? 

Dexter's adult teeth are coming in and baby teeth are still present, do the teeth have to be pulled? Has anyone let nature take it's course and let the adult teeth fall out naturally? 

Please advise me....opinions count!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think you mean "anyone let nature take it's course and let _*baby *_teeth fall out naturally". 

I have dogs from two different family lines. One family always loses all their baby teeth on their own. No help needed. The other family seems to retain baby canines even with the adult canines in. I recommend that the adoptive families of those puppies get the canines pulled during the spay/neuter and schedule them to happen at the same time for only one anesthetic procedure.

Edited to add: If you call your breeder, s/he should be able to advise you on family history with teeth retention.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It is as the adult teeth are coming in after the neuter...lots of them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How old was Dexter at the neuter? 
Have you asked his breeder about baby teeth being retained or if they will fall out on their own?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd only had one tooth pulled during his neuter. It was a little bit wiggly and so it may have fallen out on it's own eventually but to be safe we just had it popped out while he was under. 
He didn't even notice and it healed up perfectly. 
My Vet said that leaving the baby teeth in too long after the adult teeth emerge can cause the adult teeth to grow in wrong and cause problems later.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Some dogs needs help to get their baby teeth out, they sit hard as a rock and no matter how long you wait for mother nature to come in...they stay where they are.

I never let my dogs have "dubbel" teeth for more than a week, but I am very careful about the bite since I show my dogs.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Dugan has a few doubles right now. They didn't pull them at his neuter and they have not come out on their own. We were going to have them pulled, but since Dugan's bloodwork showed a high ALT number and his Bile Acid was high after eating, we want to wait to put him under again.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I did ask my breeder a month ago about the adult teeth coming in...because they were not coming in. 

Neutered last week at 6 months and like over night in the last week, adult teeth growing in like crazy!

I need to ask her about whether she had baby teeth pulled from the pups. Thanks for advising on this one.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. Are Dexter's baby teeth wiggly? A lot of Mochi's teeth fell out on its own but there are some where the adult teeth are coming in behind the baby teeth. Not sure if I should just leave it because I can feel it wiggle so it may fall out eventually. It is making her bottom row a bit crooked though.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have never had to had baby teeth pulled on any of my dogs, or any of my puppies now that I think about it-
When I see the adult teeth growing in along side the baby teeth, thats when I up the bone chewing/flossies/bully sticks/tug-of-war games. I have even resorted to using my fingernail to get between the adult and baby tooth and making them looser. It has worked for me! :brushteeth:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter had several pulled while he was neutered. Didn't even notice, he was fine with it. We kept finding his little teeth, they were cool.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I have an 8 month old female that has one retained upper canine right now. Her bite is gorgeous, and that baby canine is still there. It does need to be pulled though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would also ask your breeder as Havs are different. I had Dash at a playdate with a few Hav breeders who made me go into panic mode by saying I could ruin his bite. I called Kathy totally paniced. After being a freak (my maltese had to have 6 teeth pulled as a baby!) the solution was to buy Dasher a few of the braided bully sticks and within a week they were all out. But he was only about 5 months when this all happened. But neither him nor Dora had to have any pulled.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Spoke with the breeder and the baby teeth are removed. Dexter will be going to the Vet next Friday.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Good question Linda. I do believe Evye lost all her baby teeth but will soon find out when she is spayed in a couple of weeks. To my inexperienced eyes, I do not see any baby teeth (double teeth) remaining. Bentley may be a different story.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If you look real close at this picture of Shelby, you can see her bite. I was waiting to have her the baby tooth pulled with her spay and think I waited too long. It effected her bite.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Shelby is so darn cute, how could you notice an overbite? I think Evye has one also...unless her teeth just look so big compared to Bentley.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

When I set up the appt. for Buddy's neutering, the vet's office said they would check the baby teeth to see if any needed removing at that time. I had been noticing loose teeth and then baby teeth in the rug after he used his playtoys--by the time of the appointment there was one baby tooth still in, but it actually came out or was pushed out by the new teeth, so he didn't need any pulled out. So I would say it seems to happen naturally, and the vet may or may not have to help. They all came out within a fairly quick time span. He's got very nice teeth now, and they sure make me smart when he gets frisky every once in a while and wants to chew on my toes! 

Rose


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I totally forgot to tell the Vet to check Dexter teeth last week....but, then again, I did not see any permanent teeth coming in. It seems like a lot of teeth came in right after then neuter last week. 

Dexter chews on lots of toys, so I was hoping the teeth would fall out. 

I asked the breeder and she said she usually has the baby teeth removed from her dogs. 

I just do not want to wait to long to have the teeth removed.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Roxie was not spayed until she was until she was almost 9 months old. She had a baby tooth a long side the adult tooth up until 1 week prior to her being spayed. We had made plans to have it pulled during her spay, but it fell out on its own during a chew session. 

Always have your vet look for retained baby teeth when your pet is being neutered/spayed.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will try a new toy for Dexter (a braided type toy); I have a week to get some of the teeth out. It will be $10.00 for each tooth removal. The girl who answered the telephone at the Vet said some dogs tend to retain some of the back molars and these teeth will tend to collect food.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's a great photo of Shelby!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We showed up at the Vet for the scheduled surgery to remove some baby teeth. A lot of the baby teeth had fallen out already, the adult teeth are growing fine, but there are some adult teeth that have not come in (the bottom fang type teeth, two of them), so the Vet did not want to remove anything until those teeth were coming in. 

The Vet made sure the bite was fine (with the fang type teeth) I do not know what these teeth are called, so please forgive me. Plenty of room for adult teeth to come in, so we are going to wait. 

So, we may go back in about a month...maybe some more teeth will fall out too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Update on the baby teeth......all the bottom baby teeth finally came out on their own. The adult teeth are in and Dexter only has two baby incisors left to fall out (top).


----------



## kelly (May 16, 2009)

My 5 month old havanese has spaces between her baby teeth in front... Is that normal? I now that is good in children because when their adult teeth come in there is room for them. Also what if they have less than 6 teeth up top and bottom. I have to check her amount, but I saw on one of the postings that there can be less than six. Her bite, with baby teeth, seems to be good though. Also, at what age do they get all their adult teeth?

Thanks!


----------

